# Allgemein: Schrift unter Linux kleiner???

## KaterGonzo

Hallo,

ich habe schon gegoogelt und mich hier im Forum umgeschaut, aber keine Antwort auf eine bestimmt schon öfters gestellte frage bekommen:

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Schriften viel kleiner dargestellt werden als unter Windows. Und das nicht nur in einer Applikation, sondern unter allen. Mir fällt dies immer besonders beim Surfen auf, denn hier muss ich bei sehr vielen Seiten Strg ++ machen, um die Schrift größer darzustellen.

Das ist aber nicht nur unter meinem System so, sondern auch auf anderen linuxrechnern! Ich gebe mal ein konkretes Beispiel: Ich habe meine Webseiten immer mit Verdana 10 Pixel erstellt. Unter Windows war dies auch immer sehr schön leserlich. Betrachte/Erstelle ich aber meine Webseite unter Linux, ist die Schrift mickrig. In jeder Linux-Applikation (Mozilla Browser, Composer, xchat, etc) müsste ich die Schrift auf Verdana 12 Pixel stellen, damit die Schrift annähernd gleich groß ist wie unter Windows.

klar, man könnte jetzt sagen "dan stell doch auf 12 Pixel um", aber das geht leider nicht, weil ich ja auch an meinen Webseiten arbeite und Linux-Surfer nicht annähernd so verbeitet sind. 

Woran liegt das? Liegt das an der KDE? Ich brauche keine komplette Anleitung hier, aber wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, was das Problem ist und wo es Dokus dazu gibt, wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar, denn dies könnte der einzige Grund sein, warum ich von Linux jetzt doch die finger lassen muss....!!!

Was ich sehr schade finden würde!!

----------

## Little Nemo

Die Schriftdarstellung ist natuerlich nicht nur von der eingestellten Groesse abhaengig, sondern auch von der Bildschirmaufloesung. Solltest Du unter Linux eine hoehere Aufloesung gewaehlt haben als unter Windows? (Sorry fuer die fehlenden Umlaute, spanische Tastatur!)

----------

## KaterGonzo

Nein, daran liegt es nicht. Wenn ich die Auflösung ändere, dann ist klar, dass die Schrift auch kleinr angezeigt wird. Gehen wir bei meinem Problem davon aus, dass ich Linux und Windows paralell auf meinem Laptop eingestellt habe. Sowohl unter Linux als auch unter Windows beträgt die Auflösung 1024x786. 

Jetzt erstelle ich eine HTML-Seite mit der Schriftgröße Verdana 10 Pixel. 

Betrachte ich mir nun die gleiche Webseite unter Windows an, ist der Text "normal" groß, unter Linux aber mickrig!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## boris64

könnte es eventuell daran liegen, dass man unter windows die

schriftgrösse in "punkt" statt in "pixel" angibt?

ansonsten habe ich etwas interessantes zu dem thema hier gefunden

http://selfaktuell.teamone.de/artikel/css/fontsize/

windows-fonttgrösse im vergleich zur mac-fontgrösse

----------

## awiesel

Es liegt mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach daran, dass Verdana ein Font von Microsoft und dementsprechend nicht frei ist. Auf den meisten Linux-Installationen sind die dann schlicht nicht vorhanden. Die Font-Substitution bringt halt manchmal etwas unpassende Ergebnisse. Wenn man eh noch irgendwo Windows auf dem PC hat kann man von dort einfach die Fonts klauen, man hat sie ja schliesslich irgendwann mal bezahlt   :Very Happy: 

----------

## boris64

nun ja, ich habe verdana und auch meine schrift ist kleiner.

die ist übrigens mehr oder weniger frei (zumindest installierbar),

so ist sie dann auch den corefonts ("emerge corefonts") beigefügt.

----------

## KaterGonzo

Hmmm,

das ist ja überhaupt keine gute Angelegenheit!!! Hat es denn die Linux-User nie gestört, dass sämtliche Webseiten so mickrig aussehen? Da ich vorher jahrelang Windows benutzt habe, fällt mir das besonders auf. Da gibt es Webseiten, die so mickrige Schriften verwenden, die kann man überhaupt nicht lesen.

Und für die Webseiten-Programmierung ist das auch nicht besonders toll. Wie soll man denn auf nem Linux Rechner sehen, ob der text nun passt oder nicht? Oder sich vielleicht doch nicht irgednwie verschiebt?

naja, ich werde da wohl noch mal kräftig suchen müssen. Wenn ich das Problem nicht wegbekomme, dann ist dies ein Grund, doch wieder auf Windows umzusteigen!!!

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hat es denn die Linux-User nie gestört, dass sämtliche Webseiten so mickrig aussehen?
> 
> 

 

also mir persönlich ist das noch _nie_ aufgefallen...

das mein ich jetzt ernst...  :Wink: 

ich habe nirgends probleme, schriften zu lesen, oder seiten anzuzeigen...

welche webseiten sehen denn zum beispiel mickrig aus ???

leider,denke ich, wirst du um eine weiche nicht herumkommen...

so wie boris schon gesagt hat...

gruss

rootshell

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich das Problem nicht wegbekomme, dann ist dies ein Grund, doch wieder auf Windows umzusteigen!!!

 

schade, das ist aber imho nicht die schuld von unix/linux,

denn windows tanzt hierbei mal wieder aus der reihe (siehe pixel und punkt).

a propos, die schuld liegt eigentlich bei den sogenannten 

"webseitendesignern", die ihre seiten nur unter windows

testen und alle anderen betriebssysteme aussen vor lassen.

und da ja heutzutage jede assel ein designer ist, der mal 'ne

html-/flash-/php-(nuke!)seite erstellt hat, wird sich an diesem zustand

auch vorerst nichts ändern.

ot-nachtrag:

wenn diese leute mal 'ne lehre in richtung mediengestaltung gemacht hätten,

wüssten sie, dass sie quasi alles mögliche falsch gemacht haben,

was man als echter designer nur falsch machen kann 

(zusätzlich zu der inkompatibilität zu anderen betriebssystemen kommt 

meist noch inkompatibilität zu anderen browsern wie z.b. mozilla).

als beispiel für schlechtes design brauch man sich übrigens nur

diese ganzen hässlichen clanseiten anschauen, die diverse leute

da mit (komischerweise besonders beliebtem) php-nuke "selbst gebaut" haben.

zum heulen, lachen oder einfach nur zum wegklicken.

----------

## ruth

hi,

also ich find' PHP-nuke geil... *lach*

warum???

hmm, denk, denk, denk...

 :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

p.s.

manchen leuten täte auch mal ein PHP kurs gut...  :Wink: 

----------

## KaterGonzo

Stimmt, das wäre mal wieder ein grund für Linux! Aber ich stelle mir gerade mein forum vor. Das ist ein phpbb-Forum und man stellt dort die Schriften mit CSS-Styles ein, was ich auch sehr praktisch finde. Dort ist auch alles in Pixeln angegeben, demenstprechend klein sieht das ganze dann auch aus.

Vielleicht sollte es mich anspornen, aber ich habe wirklich Probleme mit der Schrift! Sie ist wirklich kleiner als bei Windows. Kann man denn nicht dem XServer sagen, dass er die Schriften anstatt mit 75 mit 100 dpi rendert. Ich habe soetwas in der X11-Config gesehen und 100dpi würden ja an die 96dpi von windows herankommen!

@rootshell

Hier ein Screenshot von dem Self-Html-Forum. Das kann doch wirklich keiner lesen, oder?

Screenshot

----------

## boris64

@rootshell:

nee, aber echt. dieses thema regt mich extrem auf.

hehe, naja, von alle dem mal abgesehen:

wenn du mal auf meine seite gehst (versteh das bitte nicht als aufdringliche 

werbung, sondern als eher als ein schlechtes beispiel), so wird dir auffallen,

dass sie in mozilla 1a aussieht, dagegen im inet-explorer kaum zu entschlüsseln ist.

bitte nicht beschweren, das ist extra so.

irgendwer muss ja gegen den strom schwimmen.

nachtrag:

vielleicht habe ich auch einfach zuviel such a surge gehört.

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Little Nemo wrote:*   

> (Sorry fuer die fehlenden Umlaute, spanische Tastatur!)

 

Auf der spanischen Tastatur kannst du Umlaute eingeben, ein ü-Zeichen haben die ja selber. Einfach Shift + die Taste zwei rechts vom L. Und danach den Vokal wo die Tüpfelchen draufsollen, fertig.

Das scharfe ß geht nicht so ohne weiteres.

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *schmidtsmikey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Betrachte ich mir nun die gleiche Webseite unter Windows an, ist der Text "normal" groß, unter Linux aber mickrig!!!!!!!!!!

 

hmm,

ausserdem hat ja alles 2 seiten...

Betrachte ich mir nun die gleiche Webseite unter Linux, ist der Text "normal" groß, unter Windows aber riesig!!!!!!!!

also: alles ansichtssache...

btw:

ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine probleme mit dem selfhtml forum...  :Wink: 

naja,

aber ehrlich gesagt, habe ich im augenblick leider keine ahnung, wie du deine schriften

gross kriegst...

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Carlo

@schmidtsmikey: Du kannst in jedem Browser die Schriftgröße anpassen - einschließlich Minimalschriftgröße. Ich finde dieses Rumgeflenne ein wenig dreist, wenn es noch nicht Mal für nötig gehalten wird, sich mit der Konfiguration der Programme, die man verwendet, auseinanderzusetzen.

Carlo

----------

## KaterGonzo

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> @schmidtsmikey: Du kannst in jedem Browser die Schriftgröße anpassen - einschließlich Minimalschriftgröße. Ich finde dieses Rumgeflenne ein wenig dreist, wenn es noch nicht Mal für nötig gehalten wird, sich mit der Konfiguration der Programme, die man verwendet, auseinanderzusetzen.
> 
> Carlo

 

Oh ja, da haben wir wieder einen arroganten "Linux-Experten". Sorry, aber ein Forum ist dazu da, um ernsthafte Probleme zu einem Thema zu diskutieren. Und mir ist dieses Thema sehr wichtig und da ich noch relativ frisch im Linux-Umgang bin, ist es auch ziemlich schwer nachzuvollziehen, warum das mit der Schrift so ist. Aber durch diesen Thread hier habe ich einiges gelernt, wofür ich mich auch bedanke!

Ein bitte an Dich, lieber carlo: mir ist schon in vielen Foren die Arroganz und Unfreundlichkeit von so genannten Linux-Experten aufgefallen. Ohne das jetzt ausschließlich auf Dich zu zentrieren, sollte man doch mit ein wenig Höflichkeit Um- bzw. Neueinsteigern entgegentreten. 

naja, so ist nun mal die Linux-Community. Sieht man ja an den elend langen Diskussionen "Welches ist die beste Distribution?". Da wird ziemlich scharf geschossen  :Wink: 

----------

## ralph

Aber Carlo hat doch recht. Deine Frage ist, mit Verlaub, nicht gerade von der intelligenten Sorte und die Antwort ist so einfach:

Wenn dir die Schrift zu klein ist, dann mach sie gefälligst größer

Herrgott, das ist ja nicht zu ertragen.

----------

## KaterGonzo

Naja, dass die frage nicht von der intelligenten sorte sei, da sei dahin gestellt. Ähmm, wie stellst Du Dir das vor? Soll ich in den nächsten 20 Jahren für jedes Programm die Schrift einstellen, oder wie?

Ich möcht MIT Linux und nicht die ganze Zeit AN Linux arbeiten. Aber, was soll man noch dazu sagen, mir ist das relativ Titte, was Ihr von meinen Fragen denkt.

----------

## ralph

 *schmidtsmikey wrote:*   

> Naja, dass die frage nicht von der intelligenten sorte sei, da sei dahin gestellt. Ähmm, wie stellst Du Dir das vor? Soll ich in den nächsten 20 Jahren für jedes Programm die Schrift einstellen, oder wie?
> 
> Ich möcht MIT Linux und nicht die ganze Zeit AN Linux arbeiten. Aber, was soll man noch dazu sagen, mir ist das relativ Titte, was Ihr von meinen Fragen denkt.

 

Ach, du schaust dir also mit allen Programmen Webseiten an? Erstaunlich.

Nein, du sollst nur einmal das betroffene Programm, in diesem Fall den Browser deiner Wahl, so einstellen, dass du mit ihm arbeiten kannst, mehr nicht. Mußte ich bisher bei vielen Programmen auf mehreren Betriebssystemen so machen, ist also wohl nicht ganz so aussergewöhnlich.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Ich möcht MIT Linux und nicht die ganze Zeit AN Linux arbeiten.

 

schonmal überlegt, dass dann sowas wie gentoo linux nicht das richtige ist?

das _ist_ nunmal mehr ein system, bei dem man alles selbst machen kann

und auch sollte. wenn linux, schonmal redhat/mandrake ausprobiert?

ansonsten, wie wäre es mit 'nem mac?

ein besseres arbeits-/produktionssystem gibts definitiv nicht.

da hast du dann auch eine ganz tolle und megaausgereifte schriftenverwaltung.

----------

## KaterGonzo

Warum ich Gentoo benutze? Das ist klar, wegen der hervorragenden Möglichkeit, Software zu installieren! Denn hier werden gleich die ganzen Libraries mitinstalliert, was ich unter Mandrake 9.2 nie hinbekommen habe!

----------

## amne

Ich finde die Fragestellung schon ok. Klar kann ich meinen Browser so konfigurieren, dass die Schriftgrösse passt. Idealerweise sehen gut gemachte Seiten aber sowohl im IE als auch Mozilla & Co mit den Defaulteinstellungen gut aus (oder zumindest die Schriftgrösse passt). Wie das geht wüsste ich auch gern, dann kann ichs meinen selbsternannten Webdesignerfreunden an den Kopf werfen.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

aaalso:

Der X-Server errechnet beim Start abhängig vom gefundenen bzw. konfigurierten Monitor

und der eingestellten Auflösung (in Pixeln) die "dots per inch". Dieser Wert

wird auch mit xdpyinfo angezeigt.

```

--snip--

screen #0:

  dimensions:    800x600 pixels (271x203 millimeters)

  resolution:    75x75 dots per inch

  depths (7):    16, 1, 4, 8, 15, 24, 32

--snip--

```

(kleine auflösung zum testen...  :Wink:  )

man kann also die geometrische Größe des Monitors in 

/etc/X11/XF86Config mit der Hand vorgeben.

```

Section "Monitor"

  Option "CalcAlgorithm" "CheckDesktopGeometry"

  DisplaySize 403 304

  HorizSync 24-92

  Identifier "Monitor[0]" 

--snip--

```

wobei:  

DisplaySize-x = x-Auflösung in Pixeln / 100 * 25,4

DisplaySize-y = y-Auflösung in Pixeln / 100 * 25,4

so, das wars jetzt ganz genau; viel spass...  :Wink: 

muss halt e bissl experimentieren jetzt... *gg*

oder einfach bei windows bleiben... - muss ja nicht jeder Linux benutzen...  :Wink: 

hoffe trotzdem geholfen zu haben...

gruss

rootshell

ach ja:

das hat dann natürlich auf alle programme auswirkungen...

ansonsten gibts ja noch .Xdefaults && konsorten...  :Wink: 

----------

## Carlo

 *schmidtsmikey wrote:*   

> ein Forum ist dazu da, um ernsthafte Probleme zu einem Thema zu diskutieren.

 

Eben. Und es ist nun Mal ein Problem, daß viele ihre Trivialprobleme woanders abladen, weil sie zu bequem sind, sich mit der Software, die sie benutzen, auseinanderzusetzen. Ich hätte überhaupt nicht geantwortet, hättest Du nicht folgenden Wortlaut hinterlassen:

 *schmidtsmikey wrote:*   

> Wenn ich das Problem nicht wegbekomme, dann ist dies ein Grund, doch wieder auf Windows umzusteigen!!!

 

Welch formidable Drohung! Ich bin entzückt - bitte sehr!

Wenn das Klappeaufreißen nicht derartige Abdrücke auf den Stirnlappen verursacht hätte, wäre Dir vielleicht auch bewußt geworden, daß ich Dir eine hinreichende Antwort gegeben habe, wie Du das Problem abstellst. Jetzt sind's sogar zwei.

Carlo

----------

## ian!

Leute,

bitte nicht in solchen scharfen Tönen. Das ist nicht notwendig.

Ich bin auch von diesem Thema geplagt und kann die Aufregung hier im Thread auch gut verstehen. Das dazu.

Zum Thema:

Das Hauptproblem sind meisst die Schriftarten, wie schon zu Beginn des Threads richtig gesagt wurde. Allerdings sollten wir uns mal bitte alle wieder den Sinn und Zweck eines Browsers und HTML/SGML ins Gedächtnis rufen. Es geht in erster Linie nicht darum eine Seite so aussehen zu lassen, wie es der Designer gerne möchte, sondern so wie es der Benutzer gerne hätte. Leider ist das aufgrund des starken Einflusses von Designern aus dem Printbereich immer weiter vernachlässigt worden. Und was haben wir heute? Starre Webseiten, die sich der Fenstergrösse kaum noch anpassen und nicht auf den Wechsel der Schriftgrösse in den Browsersettings reagieren. -- Na prima.

Warum muss eine Webseite überall gleich aussehen? Warum? Was ist der Nutzen? (Die Fragestellung ist natürlich individuell zu betrachten und z.B. in Unternehmen-Intranets durchaus gewollt und angebracht.)

Welchen Windowmanager verwendest du denn? KDE hat per Default die "Abart" alle Schriften zu verkleinern. (Warum/Weshalb ist mir nicht bekannt. Die KDE-Jungs werden sicherlich einen guten Grund haben.)

----------

## Larde

 *schmidtsmikey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann man denn nicht dem XServer sagen, dass er die Schriften anstatt mit 75 mit 100 dpi rendert. Ich habe soetwas in der X11-Config gesehen und 100dpi würden ja an die 96dpi von windows herankommen!

 

man Xserver...

```

       -dpi resolution

               sets the resolution for all screens, in dots per inch.  To be used when

               the server cannot determine the screen size(s) from the hardware.

```

Hatte ich mir früher mal mit ins startx Kommando gebastelt, kannst ja mal damit rumspielen...

Gruß,

Larde.

----------

## KaterGonzo

@ian

vielen Dankf für den Tipp mit der Benutzeroberfläche. Ich habe jetzt mein System mit Gnome eingerichtet (hatte bis jetzt KDE) und jetzt wird die Schrift  "normal" angezeigt. Das bezieht sich übrigens auch auf die Menüs, Systemschrift, etc, was ich aber persönlich nicht so tragisch finde. Im Gegenteil, man kann es besser lesen.

Ich möchte mich trotzdem noch mal bedanken und Euch auf den Weg legen, dass manche Probleme für Euch zwar trivial erscheinen, für manche Anfänger bzw. Anwender, die noch nicht allzu lange Erfahrung mit Linux haben, diese aber doch ein ernstes Problem darstellen.

In meinem Fall möchte ich Euch mal sagen, dass ich zuerst das Problem selber versuche zu lösen, dann in Google mein Glück versuche, anschließend in den IRC-Channel von #gentoo oder #linux gehe, anschließend mein Glück mit der Forum-Suche erzwinge und zu allerletzt mein Problem hier poste.

Verstehe ich einfach nicht, warum man dann so "angeschissen" wird??? Naja, trotzdem vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, mein Problem ist jetzt gelöst und ich bin sehr glücklich!

----------

## ian!

Na wunderbar! Geht doch!  :Very Happy: 

 *schmidtsmikey wrote:*   

> Verstehe ich einfach nicht, warum man dann so "angeschissen" wird??? Naja, trotzdem vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, mein Problem ist jetzt gelöst und ich bin sehr glücklich!

 

Nur ein kurzes Wort hierzu: Dein Posting wurde vielleicht anders verstanden, als du es sicherlich gemeint hattest. In etwa auf die Art "Jetzt löst mein Problem aber mal schnell, denn wenn nicht, so installiere ich wieder Windows! -- Aber dalli hier!". Aber wir konnten das ja nun klären.  :Wink: 

Dann mal noch viel Spaß!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sarahb523

Hi

Mir ist auch schon öfters aufgefallen das die schrift im IE so riesig aussieht. Naja für mich ists egal, hauptsache mozi+konqui sehen gut aus. Den IE kann ich ja nich testen, läuft ja nich unter linux  :Wink: 

Also ich mag die direkte Angabe von schriftgrößen absolut nicht. Ich finde es auch überhaupt eine schlechte Idee mit absoluten angaben zu arbeiten. Besser ist doch mit Schriftfamilien und realtiven größen zu arbeiten.

Da ich mit einer relativ hohen Auflösung arbeite sind für mich starre kaum skalierbare Seiten ein greul. 

Wer unbedingt mit solchen OS/Browser spezifischen Dingen arbeiten möchte sollte in seinen seiten mittels Javascript eine Browseranpassung der webseite vornehmen.

ciao

sarah

----------

## thepi

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> Den IE kann ich ja nich testen, läuft ja nich unter linux 

 

wieso, den kann man doch nachinstallieren  :Wink: 

wer auch immer sowas freiwillig machen will...   :Laughing: 

pi~

----------

## ian!

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> Also ich mag die direkte Angabe von schriftgrößen absolut nicht. Ich finde es auch überhaupt eine schlechte Idee mit absoluten angaben zu arbeiten. Besser ist doch mit Schriftfamilien und realtiven größen zu arbeiten.

 

Alles andere geht ja auch voellig am Grundgedanken von Webseiten/HTML vorbei. Schade, dass die Designer aus dem Printbereich mit ihren starren Seiten und Designs scheinbar die Oberhand gewonnen haben. Vielleicht lernen die es auch noch, dass Usability ueber Design und Co. geht.

----------

## rockhead

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> Den IE kann ich ja nich testen, läuft ja nich unter linux 

 

und es geht doch   :Smile:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=148168&highlight=internet+explorer

[edit]ich seh grad, dass das schon gepostet wurde  :Embarassed:  [/edit]

----------

## thepi

[offtopic]schneller  :Very Happy: [/offtopic]

@ian!: naja, gegen "starre" designs ist insofern nichts zu sagen, als damit ein einheitliches aussehen auf allen plattformen gemeint ist. das erfordert jedoch tiefgehende kenntnisse, um eben jeden browser auf allen systemen zur selben darstellung zu bewegen. die die meisten "webdesigner" eben nicht haben. an dem punkt, an dem mit fixen größen für eine darstellungskonfiguration optimiert wird ("best viewed on...") hört design auf.

my 2¢

pi~

----------

## KaterGonzo

Hmm,

das mit der Schrift ging nun eine Weile gut, weil ich damals Gnome emerged hatte und es auf einmal funktionierte. Jetzt habe ich aber nach meinem ersten Versuch Gentoo komplett neu aufgesetzt und ebenfalls Gnome als Benutzeroberfläche. Und nun tritt das Problem wieder auf.

Nun bin ich aber zumindest einen schritt weiter und weiß, wo das Problem ist und das es mehrere haben. Ich habe festgestellt, dass lediglich bei einigen Programmen die Schrift weiterhin als 75dpi gerendert wird, obwohl ich in der Gnome-Konfig 96dpi eingestellt habe. Die komplette Umgebung wird richtig dargestellt, nur bei bestimmten Programmen (Vor allem Browser wie Firefox, Gnome-Bowser, etc) werden die Fonts mit 75dpi gerendert. Bei vielen anderen Programmen wie Gedit, Bluefish, etc. tritt dieses Problem NICHT auf.

Hier ein Screenshot, der das Problem zeigt: In der URL-Leiste ist die Schrift normal, im Browser-Fenster aber mickrig.

http://people.freenet.de/pc-erfahrung/xserver_75dpi.jpg

In einem anderem Beitrag habe ich gelesen, dass bei 96dpi die Schrift Verdana Size 12 der Größe Verdana Size 15 bei 75dpi entspricht, was auch den umstand erklärt, dass bei 75dpi die Schrift so mickrig ist.

Soweit so gut, dass Problem habe ich nun rausgefunden, aber wie kann man dieses beheben? Ich habe zwar schon in den anderen Threads Lösungen gefunden, die waren aber nicht detailiert genug und ich muss mich weiterhin mit diesen kleinen Schriften herumschlagen. 

Wäre jemand so lieb und könnte mir Schritt für Schritt sagen, wie ich den XServer dazu überreden kann, nur mit 96dpi zu rendern? Danke im Voraus!

----------

## Linuxpeter

In Firefox-0.8 kannst Du unter Tools->Einstellungen->Allgemein->Schriften & Farben->Bildschirmauflösung den dpi-Wert einstellen.

[OT] Ich finde es sogar gut, das er als Neuling gleich mit Gentoo beginnt, denn so wird er nicht erst durch andere Distributionen "verdorben", sondern lernt es gleich von Anfang an "richtig", zumal ja die Installations-Dokumentation erstklassig ist.   :Wink: 

----------

## makukasutota

In Firefox kann man zudem noch mit STRG+Mausrad Hoch/Runter die Schriftgröße verändern.

----------

## KaterGonzo

Hmm,

danke für den hinweis, aber es geht mir ja nicht nur um die Browser (wobei mir diese am wichtigsten sind).  So habe ich beispielsweise Adobe Photoshop mit wine auf Linux zum Laufen gebracht und dort sind die Schriften ebenfalls mickrig. Und dazu muss ich sagen, dass diese nicht nur mickrig sind, sondern auch noch "schrumpelig". So viel ich weiß liegt das daran, dass die Schriften bei 75dpi nicht mehr mit AntiAliasing gerendert werden.

Außerdem weiß ich ja, dass es funktioniert, nur ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich das damals hinbekommen habe, denn ich hatte ja nur von KDE auf Gnome gewechselt und ich dachte, es sei ein KDE-spezifisches Problem. Ist es aber allen Anscheins nicht.

Aus diesem Grund würde ich gerne mal wissen, warum teile des Systems mit 75, andere wiederum mit 96dpi gerendert werden.

P.S.: Das Ändern im Firefox auf 96dpi hat nichts geändert. Ich habe auch "always use my fonts" aktiviert. Und noch was: Ich möchte auch keine unendlichen Flicken betreiben, sondern die Ursache beheben! Das mit strg ++ ist zwar eine Notlösung, aber auf Dauer nicht zu ertragen!!!!

----------

## boris64

hast du denn wegen den schriften unter wine schon mal in deiner

winekonfiguration geguckt (-> "~.wine/config")?

da gibt es eine [font]-sektion, eventuell hilft die dir ja weiter  :Wink: 

----------

## KaterGonzo

ich finde es ja toll, dass Ihr mir alle bei den einzelnen Programmen weiterhelfen wollt. ich möchte aber noch einmal deutlich machen, dass das Problem nicht bei den einzelnen Programmen liegt, sondern irgendwo in den Tiefen des XServers (denke ich mal)!

Es hat bei mir doch schon mal alles reibungslos funktioniert, und ich musste nicht im Firefox, Wine, etc die Schrift anpassen! also die ganzen Tipps für die einzelnen Programme helfen mir nicht weiter, sondern es muss eine Möglichkeit geben, den XServer dazu zu überreden, alles mit 96dpi zu rendern!

Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber ich würde gerne dieses Problem gelöst und eventuell verstanden haben, denn ich bin nicht der einzige, der dieses Problem hat.

----------

## equinox0r

soweit ich den thread mitverfolgt hatte konnte das problem mit kleinen/mickrigen schrfitarten im X schon gelöst werden... 

jetzt gehts dir um wine, das ist da halt etwas anders, weil das keine applikation ist, die auf X-variablen zurückgreift, sondern halt den windows-emulier-mich-schmu...

insofern schau bitte in deiner ~/.wine/config nach, die [font]-section hilft dir weiter.

----------

## boris64

 *schmidtsmikey wrote:*   

> ..., dass das Problem nicht bei den einzelnen Programmen liegt, sondern irgendwo in den Tiefen des XServers (denke ich mal)!

 

ich glaube, du hast damit nicht ganz unrecht. der xserver an sich ist wohl

auch schon etwas in die jahre gekommen, sonst wären wohl auch sachen

wie z.b. echte transprenz kein thema mehr.

die sache mit den schriften, nunja, das kann allgemein auch in einem krampf ausarten.

eine allgemeine lösung für sowas kann ich kaum anbieten, nur leider 

so "dreckige" workarounds wie die sache mit der wine-config.

vielleicht wird da ja demnächst mal was passieren (hoffen wir's  :Wink: )

----------

## KaterGonzo

Hmm,

es gibt aber doch Möglichkeiten, den XServer beizubringen, die Fonts mit 96dpi zu rendern? Oder etwa nicht...?

Au man, wieso habe ich nur mein Gentoo neu aufgesetzt...

----------

## boris64

 *schmidtsmikey wrote:*   

> es gibt aber doch Möglichkeiten, den XServer beizubringen, die Fonts mit 96dpi zu rendern? Oder etwa nicht...?
> 
> 

 

vielleicht z.b. so?

```
startx -- -dpi 100 
```

allerdings halte ich es für fraglich, dass mozilla/wine sich für diesen parameter interessieren.

----------

## KaterGonzo

Warum? Um welchen Parameter kümmern sich solche Programme denn dann? Es muss doch irgendwo eine Möglichkeit geben, das einzustellen. Wie gesagt, ich hatte es ja schonmal gehabt, dass alles funktioniert hat und merkwürdigerweise sind es die selben Programme wieder, die die Schrift so hässlich darstellen.

Keiner kann aber irgendwie genau sagen, wo das Problem liegt. Mal liest man was von XServer und 96dpi, dann sind es wieder die fehlenden TrueType-Schriftarten, dann soll es wieder mit dem AntiAliasing zusammenhängen...und...und...und...mein Kopf qualmt ziemlich...

Ich werde das mit dem Startx mal ausprobieren...Danke!

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

bei mir hat das sehr geholfen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=178213&highlight=font#1182157

besonders folgender teil... damit muss man sich halt ein wenig spielen...

 *rblock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Weiterhin solltest Du Deinen Monitor in Zentimeter vermessen und dann "Auflösung / Zentimeter x 2,54" errechnen. Dies ergibt bei mir "1280 / 36 x 2,54 = 91" (so ca.!). Dieser Wert muss wie folgt eingetragen werden:
> 
> In der "/etc/X11/xdm/Xservers":
> ...

 

hoffe dir auch  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## KaterGonzo

Anscheinend habe ich diesen Befehl nicht auf meinem System. Es kommt folgende meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> bash: :0: command not found
> 
> 

 

----------

## KaterGonzo

Ähmm,

ich weiß woran es lag und das Problem war einfacher zu lösen, als man denkt. Es lag einfach nur an den fehlenden Fonts, die nicht auf dem System waren und es ist doch klar: In der Regel werden doch alle Webseiten mit Times New Roman oder Verdana erstellt. Und diese waren ja nicht auf dem System!!!

Ich habe mir über Wochen Infos über die tiefen des Xservers geholt und einfach kein Ergebnis erreicht!!! Aber jetzt, nachdem ich die Fonts emerged habe, funzt alles wunderbar.

Und das erklärt auch, warum Gnome funzte, weil ich dort mal die ganzen Windows-Fonts rübergezogen hatte!!!!

Einen riesen Dank!!!

----------

